# Weed Identification Please?



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Getting going this spring! Tall fescue lawn south shore of Long Island. Anybody know what this is?

Thank you for any feedback!!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i'm going with Chickweed. 
https://extension.psu.edu/lawn-and-turfgrass-weeds-common-chickweed


----------



## Christian71 (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you! That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## nat (Mar 21, 2020)

@Christian71 Also south shore of Long Island here. PictureThis also says it is chickweed. Just spot spayed mine today with triclopyr (wbg-cco).


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I've got exactly that too. Not nearly as much though. I just hit it with some Ortho lawnclear yesterday. All my triclopyr is too old. I'll keep an eye on it this week, some change after one day.


----------

